# White coat syndrome



## secondchance (14 Jan 2013)

A few years ago when I was doing my medical I had high blood pressure and I was sent to my doctor to observe me and measure my BP.My doctors did some tests and found - " white coat syndrome"  - " is a phenomenon in which patients exhibit elevated blood pressure in a clinical setting but not in other settings. It is believed that this is due to the anxiety some people experience during a clinic visit." I passed medical and din't have issues with BP.

After re-applying I will have to do medical again.I just want to know if there are people with the same issue.How was your medical ?


----------



## Quaz (17 Jan 2013)

When I was doing my medical, my blood pressure was very high (read 160/95). The med techs where somewhat alarmed by my results and required me to get further examined by my family doctor.

He measured my blood pressure and found it to be normal (118/75). To be sure, he ordered a 24 hour blood pressure test. This involved me wearing a blood pressure monitor for a day. It took readings every half hour and provided him with an average which showed that my blood pressure was normal. This information was provided to the recruiting staff and my medical was approved.

I'd recommend getting a 24 hour test if you get a abnormal result. Blood pressure can change throughout the day and can go up and down depending upon so many factors.


----------



## secondchance (17 Jan 2013)

Thanks  Quaz


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (17 Jan 2013)

Happens to me all the time................my Doctor actually strongly suggested I pick one up and practice having it done.


----------



## medicineman (17 Jan 2013)

Quaz said:
			
		

> When I was doing my medical, my blood pressure was very high (read 160/95). The med techs where somewhat alarmed by my results and required me to get further examined by my family doctor.



If that made them alarmed, they haven't seen some of the numbers that walk through my door much...

All kidding aside, a 24 BP monitoring should sort it out...though I'm not a big fan of the term"White Coat Hypertension", but that's just the way I was trained  ;D.  Another story for another time.

MM


----------

